# Knot Free



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

FINALLY!!!

I can finally relax, she's knot free and clean























Now I need a nap ... for about 3 days!

Yeah, I'm clean, I have no knots, but I'm not going to open my eyes if you flash that thing at me!!

[attachment=24174:attachment]


[attachment=24175:attachment]


Thanks mum, I've had enough ..... I'm off outside to get grubby again









[attachment=24176:attachment]


[attachment=24177:attachment]


If you think you're going to put me in the sink next, you're insane!! I do NOT need a bath mum!! It is NOT my turn ... do the brat again or something, but I'm too busy out here for a stupid bath!

[attachment=24178:attachment]


Thanks for looking


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LMAO greattttt pictures!! She looks sooo cute and her coat is beautiful!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Great job























I told you so lol


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Great job
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL - yes you did & I'm glad you did, and I'm glad I listened!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh Jacqui! She looks absolutely breathtaking! Great job! I'll bet you DO need a nap - LOL. FABULOUS bow, by the way! Where did you get it?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Oh my gosh Jacqui! She looks absolutely breathtaking! Great job! I'll bet you DO need a nap - LOL. FABULOUS bow, by the way! Where did you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Heidi









The bow is by our very own Patricia! Isn't it gorgeous? Patricia sent Dakota a whole box of them!! She was VERY generous!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Great job, Patricia!

Jac, Dakota's coat is *gorgeous!*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A nap?? No way!! This calls for MARGARITAS!!!






























Beautiful


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she looks so pretty and soft, would you like to come over and give Matilda a good grooming?


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is adorable!! She is so white and fluffy!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sigh , I am crying HAPPY tears . I love Dakota's coat , and would have hunted you down if you clipped it . MAGNIFICENT EFFORT .Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> she looks so pretty and soft, would you like to come over and give Matilda a good grooming?[/B]


LOL I'd love to, but you do realise this took me a week to get done right? LOL!



> A nap?? No way!! This calls for MARGARITAS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great plan! What was I thinking?? Margarita's, then a nap











> Sigh , I am crying HAPPY tears . I love Dakota's coat , and would have hunted you down if you clipped it . MAGNIFICENT EFFORT .Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just couldn't do it to you Sarah, you do realise by trying my best not to let you down, you've contributed to my exhaustion!







LOL


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

YAY, she looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She looks great, Im so happy she must feel so good now..
What a little cutie..
ANDREA


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww Princess Dakota ... she looks amazing - I love her top knot - it suits her so well.

Hey pssst Jacqui - now that you finished the marathon grooming - Max has a few knots he needs taken out - can u fly over here and take care of it ..

I hear Jet Star has some cheaps flights from Sydney to Hawaii - something ridiculous for $179 one way - that is crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ...

But then it's a whole other story to get from Hawaii to California ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jac you did a fantastic job, Dakota look gorgeous







I love her bow too







Oh and your captions are great too, I had a real giggle


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW, it was worth the wait. Dakota is georgeous!! ....eyes closed and all
















Yeay for mommy!!


.....yo, Harley.....your turn....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww Princess Dakota ... she looks amazing - I love her top knot - it suits her so well.
> 
> Hey pssst Jacqui - now that you finished the marathon grooming - Max has a few knots he needs taken out - can u fly over here and take care of it ..
> 
> ...


Yeah! Meet you in Honolulu!!! I reckon I deserve a holiday after this saga! LOL


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

great pictures














They are just beautiful!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh she looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Adorable pics and captioned.







You did a great job on Dakota!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You did great. Dakota looks beautiful, I'm so glad you were able to save her coat.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Beautiful job. Great pictures and captions. I feel like I need a vacation every time I groom Rylee. I can only handle one.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

He is gorgeous. Love the commentry


----------

